# Slingbow



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I made a slingbow from the plans Jorg Sprave posted on his site and it turned out pretty nice. I took it to my local archery shop and they were impressed with it. It was tested to have a draw weight of 37 pounds. In my state of Alabama anything 35 pounds and over is legal to hunt with. I am thinking of doubling the bands and retesting the draw weight to see what it will bring it up to. I plan to use it for hunting this Fall and winter and I am going to replace the tubular rubber arrow rest with a Wisker Biscuit and add a couple of arrow clips and some sights. I am also thinkig of making another one and setting it up for bowfishing. I will post pictuers in the gallery fo everyone to look at as I still can't seem to attach files to my post. I must Thank Jorg Sprave for a well thought out design and for posting the plans. You are AWESOME Jorg, I love all of your stuff Keep them comming!

UPDATE:

I doubled the bands on the slingbow today and the power increase is astounding. I am however experiancing a problem with thw bow as a result. the front support at the grip is made of 3/4" plywood and is cracking from the stress of the draw so i afraid to shoot it now without it breaking. I am going to remake the front grip support out of oak and see if that will solve the problem I am also going to increas it's thickness to 1" and see if that will be better. if this still fails i will make the front grip support from 1" square steel tubing and 3" steel pipe welded together. i did however send a target arrow 10 yards through a piece of 3/8" plywood about 6". and did not have but about 3/4 draw on it. I believe that with a new front brace that will hold the tension without cracking will let me get a full draw and extra power increase. I will update with results after the modifications with a oak front grip support, this may take a couple of days as I have to mill a piece of oak big enough to get the job done. So I guess i will be bugging the neighbors with my chaisaw cutting up slabs of oak from a fallen tree to then bug them with my table saw as i process the slabs into boards and then with other power tools to cut and drill and sand etc, good thing my neighbors really dont complain a lot as I live in a rural area. I will also be setting up a sling shot construction area in a small shed i have in the near future as soon as i clear out all the junk I am storing in it that takes up almost all my room to work.

UPDATE 2:
Finished the new modificat_ons that took care of the cracking front brace problem. I constructed a new front brace from 1 inch schedule 40 PVC and a 4 way T coupling and 2 end caps. I also added a piece of PVC pipe from the front brace to the back plate that acts as an arrow rest and guide. The entire frame was painted with some black textured paint . I tested it yesterday befor painting and I sank a target arrow 3/4 of the way through a piece of 3/4 inch pressboard from about 20 feet. The next step is to get a bow release for it and some new arrows and install some kind of sight system. I am also planning on installing some arrow clips to the right side of the slingbow as I shoot holding with my left hand. I am verry satisfied with the results so far and will be taking it to a local archery shop to check the draw weight on monday._


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool!!! I love Joergs designs too!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

add the pics on here please


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I am new on here and havent figured out how to add the pics to my posts yet but there are pics in the gallery under wildwillys slingbow. hopefully i will figure out the adding pics to a post thing soon. The pics also show up in the recently added to galery bar when i loged in hope you can find them it turned out pretty good i already have plans for some improvements ths was my first go at building one so i know what all i want to do different on the next one . I saw on a site doing a search that they have a do it your self hydrographing kit that puts a camo film on stuff like they do on guns and bows that have the real tree cammo on them. Thinking about getting one of those and coating my sling bow with it. 
also going to put some arrow clips on and use a wisker biscuit instead of the surgical tubing arrow rest. but that will be later down the rooad when i get some money saved up to do it all.



mckee said:


> add the pics on here please


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I checked them out in the gallery. Very well done!


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

Hope you get a big ole buck that slingbow looks great


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just looked in the gallery and did not see the pics. Also did a search on "wildwilly", "wildwilly's" and on "wildwillys slingbow" and got no results. Perhaps someone could post a link to save me from terminal frustration!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/150-wildwillys-slingbow/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronC said:


> http://slingshotforu...illys-slingbow/


THANKS!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

